# Scott Addict vs BH G4????????



## b00001 (Dec 26, 2008)

I think I have my next bike narrowed to either a BH G4 as I can get a decent deal on it or an addict R3. Prices are very similar

Both similar priced and similar equipped with Ultegra. 

Pros??? Cons????

Or wildcard is find a used addict 2007 or 2008 and save some $$$$$ Have the addicts changed from 2007 to current? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

Addict is stiff as anything and handling is SHARP.
BH will be slightly heavier, slightly more forgiving, and slightly more neutral handling.
I'm building up a G-2 with an Edge 2.0 fork right now...can't wait!!!!


----------

